# Looking for some Thermal Epoxy (not AS)



## goldserve (Oct 12, 2006)

I'm looking for some cheaper thermal epoxy. I prefer to not have to mix two parts like the AS. Is there epoxy that you can put some activator and have a chain reaction? I also have a heat gun so that can aid in curing as well? 

I'm looking to pot some converter boards and provide some thermal conductivity to the voltage controller chip. Thanks!


----------



## Gnufsh (Oct 12, 2006)

AFAIK all epoxy has two parts, a resin and a hardener. For it to work, you have to mix them together. You could use regular arctic alumina and use two drops ofsuper glue at the edges to secure it down.


----------



## goldserve (Oct 12, 2006)

I want to be able to sqeeze the thermal epoxy out of a tube and use like uv light to cure it =D Something along those lines. Mixing two parts is a hassle when you have to mass produce.


----------



## Gnufsh (Oct 12, 2006)

The thermal conductive particles in thermal epoxies tend to be opaque (at least in the couple I've seen), which would make uv curing difficult. I'm not sure about other curing methods.


----------



## Loomy (Oct 12, 2006)

goldserve said:


> I'm looking for some cheaper thermal epoxy. I prefer to not have to mix two parts like the AS. Is there epoxy that you can put some activator and have a chain reaction?



:laughing:

Since epoxy is by definition a [size=-1]two-part adhesive, I have to say no.
[/size]


----------



## Scythe_rr (Oct 12, 2006)

Goldserve, 

During my recent LED projects, i preffered to use regular thermal compound, and depend on mechanical methods to fix the leds/drivers in place (soldering etc.).
Failing that, if the surfaces you want to mate are fairly flat, you can try using adhesive heat transder pads, they're quck and easy to assemble.

Mike


----------



## goldserve (Oct 12, 2006)

I just need a little bit of thermal epoxy to get into the nooks and cranny of the board to provide a good bond and a thermal path for the chip. I guess regular arctic epoxy for now...


----------



## DUQ (Oct 12, 2006)

Search for Optocast 3505.


----------



## Calamityville_Horror (Oct 12, 2006)

Off the top of my head, Loctite 383 is a permanent thermal adhesive that uses an activator. I am not sure if it is electrically insulating or not, if that is a requirement.

McMaster.com sells it.

ETA: You may do well to contact Loctite and see if they can offer a suggestion, they have a WIDE variety of adhesives you may find useful. I only have experience with 383.


----------



## aosty (Oct 12, 2006)

Calamityville_Horror said:


> Off the top of my head, Loctite 383



Thanks for the tip... curious myself, I searched and found...

http://www.eepn.com/Locator/Products/ArticleID/14166/Action/Issue/14166.html

http://www.loctite.com/int_henkel/loctite_us/index.cfm?&pageid=19&layout=3


----------



## Kryosphinx (Oct 12, 2006)

If you want Uber permanency, JB Weld works great. It has a loooong working time, so you could mix a large quantity and work with that for a while. I believe it conducts heat fairly well, though not as well as arctic silver or something like that.


----------



## Calamityville_Horror (Oct 13, 2006)

aosty said:


> http://www.eepn.com/Locator/Products/ArticleID/14166/Action/Issue/14166.html


 
Nice find. 315 or 3151 sound like they may be close to what you are looking for.


----------



## goldserve (Oct 13, 2006)

Problem is finding a vendor for the loctite uv/heat cure stuff =<


----------



## mosport (Oct 19, 2006)

Hey Kev, shoot me an email or PM with the Loctite product you're looking for and I'll make some calls. The o-ring supplier in Woodbrige is also a big Loctite dealer and stocks their industrial product line.


----------



## ZuluWhiskeyFox (Oct 24, 2006)

Here is an old thread with some food for thought. http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=26203

cheers, ZWF


----------



## aosty (Nov 1, 2006)

*bump*

Get anything?
Try anything?


----------



## NewBie (Nov 1, 2006)

One place I'd recommend is:
http://www.epotek.com/categories.asp?ID=2

You could also use one of the MasterBond products, but they are spendy.
www.masterbond.com


----------

